# My planted tanks



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi there , here is all mine planted tanks and shrimps tanks ... 

180 liter with estimate index and 294 watt of light..  its uncut...









































































and mine shrims tanks

80 liter crs and sakura rcs


















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/dsc2613i.jpg/









and 40 liters yellow snowball and blue pearl ..


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice! I really like your tanks! I don't have any experance aquascaping though. In my next tank I am going to try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rino Schembri (Apr 19, 2013)

beautiful .. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Lush and healthy plants!!!
You must love Dutch style a lot. All your tanks are full of differents plants.
And nice shrimps pictures!!!


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

What is the emersed plant on the first pic?


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

What's the reddish pinkish large plant(further to the right) in the photograph after the yellow shrimp ?


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks...



micheljq said:


> What is the emersed plant on the first pic?


its glossostigma elatinoides


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

barrel said:


> What's the reddish pinkish large plant(further to the right) in the photograph after the yellow shrimp ?


Its LIMNOPHILA AROMATICA


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Update after cut and move some plants...


----------



## bl38ch (Jun 15, 2013)

Those sakura shrimp look great from the top ^^


----------



## Tropius (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow!!

Chemical values??

Amazing, look that pearling!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful and healthy plants.
And what is this cool looking plant?


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Chemical values? 
I follow estimate index method of tom barr in this tank, kh 3 gh 5 the other i cant remeber... every tank had diferrent chemical values.

DAnil this plants is CABOMBA FURCATA

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...php?id=107&category=difficulty&spec=Difficult


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Apr 13, 2005)

These are the type of tanks I like. The more plants there are the better it is. Nice job.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Daniil said:


> Beautiful and healthy plants.
> And what is this cool looking plant?





nicpapa said:


> DAnil this plants is CABOMBA FURCATA
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...php?id=107&category=difficulty&spec=Difficult


Actually, it's a Myriophyllum. Probably either M. mattogrossense or M. aquaticum, but definitely not a Cabomba.


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> Actually, it's a Myriophyllum. Probably either M. mattogrossense or M. aquaticum, but definitely not a Cabomba.


I buy it as CABOMBA FURCATA , maybe its myriophyllum ... 

hi there , updates.. of my tanks...


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

that's pretty cool being able to keep shrimps and able to grow lush plants...I can't do that for my oebt tank...I can't even keep a co2 system much less fertilizer...what your secret?


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

updates..
In 180 liter lowering kh gh and add more plants
elatine hadropiper,tonina... and more
Enjoy.. 








































































And in shrimp tanks...


















.


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, they look beautiful? how about some tank stats so we can see how you maintain such lovely plants, I could do with some tips!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Those are some gorgeous looking shrimp and your big tank is stunning! You should be very proud of your accomplishments. Bravo!


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

update of my tanks.... enjoy...
















.


**


----------



## cescm (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello. What is the substrate in the 80 liter CRS?? In the picture from above, where we can see all red cherry eating it looks like natural wood. Thank you.


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

cescm said:


> Hello. What is the substrate in the 80 liter CRS?? In the picture from above, where we can see all red cherry eating it looks like natural wood. Thank you.


In 80 liter the substrate is akadama.


----------

